# Best Rv Supply And/or Parts Websites



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all. I am a big online shopper. I am trying to compile a list of good RV supply/parts websites. I am not a big fan of camping world, it seems that their prices are a bit high. What other sites does the community like?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've used RV Parts Outlet several times and liked them. They are in Oregon. RV Parts Outlet
Speaking of Camping World, I went there a few weeks ago to buy a new roof top air conditioner for one of our news vans at work. To make a long story short, after stalling me for a couple of weeks, they told me they could not get one of any make and I should go somewhere else! This was after they charged my credit card and told me thay had one on order from the factory. I believe the reason they could not get one is because they have no credit and are in financial trouble.

Walter


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

hyewalt34 said:


> I've used RV Parts Outlet several times and liked them. They are in Oregon. RV Parts Outlet
> Speaking of Camping World, I went there a few weeks ago to buy a new roof top air conditioner for one of our news vans at work. To make a long story short, after stalling me for a couple of weeks, they told me they could not get one of any make and I should go somewhere else! This was after they charged my credit card and told me thay had one on order from the factory. I believe the reason they could not get one is because they have no credit and are in financial trouble.
> 
> Walter


Thanks for the info Walter, We have a camping world store nearby and they apparently have horable service. I have never used them at advise of others. My father-in-law went in there on a Saturday morning to get a simple part that any RV store should have had in stock. The counter person said he really didn't know if they had the part or even how to look up the part for that matter. He was an employee of the RV center the store happened to be located in.

Perhaps it is just that one location. I'd be interested if anyone else has had similar experiences.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

To continue my story, they also (and this was the manager) told me that all air conditioners come for the same factory and that the factory had had a fire and was shut down. Then they said they had one coming from another store but the delievery truck never showed up. LOL. When they called me to tell me to go elsewhere, the manager made one of the parts guys make the call and he was very unhappy to do her dirty work.

Walter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PPL seems to have EVERYTHING.

PPL on line RV parts


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Adventure RV net


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

www.rvdirect.com

I usually just use google shopping and sort by price. This is how I came across rvdirect.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of finding the product that I'm interested in on any website. Then I copy the model number and do a Google search for the best bottom line price -> product + tax + shipping/handling

It works great.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I've noticed Amazon is now carrying more RV items in their own store (in addition to the large number of companies they front). Camco items, in particular, are available as Amazon Prime (free 2-day shipping w/annual plan).

As with all things online you need to shop around. But you also need to factor in the shipping cost.

Ed


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Visit This Website lots of good info


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

I just found this web site and they had the best price for what I wanted. They also have free shipping if you send a certain amount. I think its $50.

http://www.rvtoast.com/


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

eBay

StalkupsRV

THE best service we've EVER had. See my post in this forum...........I'd reccomend them to everyone!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hilltop RV


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

RV Wholesalers

We bought a bunch of stuff from them when we started RV'ing. Great bunch of folks. For most things now - we use Camping World.

-CC


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> Adventure RV net


X2, excellent service. Comparable pricing. Ordered sunday, rcvd on tues day for standard shipping fees.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Adventure RV net


X2, excellent service. Comparable pricing. Ordered sunday, rcvd on tues day for standard shipping fees.
[/quote]
Used them 2 times now, shipping is slow for me, ordered a part on Monday and still waiting for it to be shipped?


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

add www.lakeshore-rv.com to your collection, they sell Outback and have a great parts department.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Braggus said:


> Adventure RV net


X2, excellent service. Comparable pricing. Ordered sunday, rcvd on tues day for standard shipping fees.
[/quote]
Used them 2 times now, shipping is slow for me, ordered a part on Monday and still waiting for it to be shipped?
[/quote]

I've ordered from them three times. All three times they delivered in less than a week. Last order was an a/c top unit, just like the original, which is now discontinued.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

go to ebay, just type in what your looking for and you will pretty much find about anything. I just bought a awning mat for dirt cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270651793449&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

